# Genie On Demand Issues



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I got an HR44-500 that has never worked for the on-demand channels. When I go to an on-demand channel, it immediately brings up a Directv logo and just sits there. I've rebooted, reset the network settings, started network services and nothing has worked. There is internet on my network because my HR24's work fine. And when I've done the network setup on the DVR, it says I'm connected. I'm on the national release. I did try a CE a few weeks ago but that didn't help.

Here's a pic of the on-demand screen:







Any suggestions?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you tried flushing your guide cache? That's 2 menu reboots within a 30 minute period. Basically reboot and then once you're back to live tv reboot again.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

DJ Rob said:


> I got an HR44-500 that has never worked for the on-demand channels. When I go to an on-demand channel, it immediately brings up a Directv logo and just sits there. I've rebooted, reset the network settings, started network services and nothing has worked. There is internet on my network because my HR24's work fine. And when I've done the network setup on the DVR, it says I'm connected. I'm on the national release. I did try a CE a few weeks ago but that didn't help.
> 
> Here's a pic of the on-demand screen:
> 
> ...


If the above suggestion doesn't work, how is your network connected?

Do you have an ethernet cable into the HR44?
Do you have a CCK or WCCK somewhere?
EOP adaptors?

Please provide info on all the Directv equipment and how things are networked.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DJ Rob said:


> I got an HR44-500 that has never worked for the on-demand channels. When I go to an on-demand channel, it immediately brings up a Directv logo and just sits there. I've rebooted, reset the network settings, started network services and nothing has worked. There is internet on my network because my HR24's work fine. And when I've done the network setup on the DVR, it says I'm connected. I'm on the national release. I did try a CE a few weeks ago but that didn't help.
> 
> Here's a pic of the on-demand screen:
> 
> ...


Funny that you mentioned this. Today I noticed the same thing on a newly installed HR44 that has just got connected to the internet. apparently DirecTV is getting rid of the "not available" message with a blank screen that used to be there when the guide data for VOD was not still available


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Rob! I just got a HR44-500 installed today and notice the same thing on some on demand channels but not all. NBC works but CBS does not. CNN works but ESPN does not. Very strange.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Phil T said:


> Hey Rob! I just got a HR44-500 installed today and notice the same thing on some on demand channels but not all. NBC works but CBS does not. CNN works but ESPN does not. Very strange.


Not strange at all, it can take up top 24 hours for all VOD to work


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a HR34-700 and it has the same problem. I've called DTV support twice (last time today) and they have elevated the problem. I know it was working Jan 3 or 4th. Then I checked it around Jan 26 and it had this issue on most (but not all) OnDemand channels. I noted that what happen in between when it did work and didn't work was firmware 0x79e was installed. I can't help but believe this has something to do with the problem.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wrj said:


> I have a HR34-700 and it has the same problem. I've called DTV support twice (last time today) and they have elevated the problem. I know it was working Jan 3 or 4th. Then I checked it around Jan 26 and it had this issue on most (but not all) OnDemand channels. I noted that what happen in between when it did work and didn't work was firmware 0x79e was installed. I can't help but believe this has something to do with the problem.


Press the DASH button on your DirecTV remote, does the pop up message indicates "Internet: Connected"?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Press the DASH button on your DirecTV remote, does the pop up message indicates "Internet: Connected"?


Yes, SWiM and Internet are connected. The strange thing is I can get some OnDemand channels and can download shows. But I get the Directv logo on most channels. No message or anything else. Just the logo.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wrj said:


> Yes, SWiM and Internet are connected. The strange thing is I can get some OnDemand channels and can download shows. But I get the Directv logo on most channels. No message or anything else. Just the logo.


do a double reset in 30 minutes


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

peds48 said:


> do a double reset in 30 minutes


I tried that and DTV support reset or what ever and deleted my guide. It is still repopulating but still no OnDemand on every channel. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wrj said:


> I tried that and DTV support reset or what ever and deleted my guide. It is still repopulating but still no OnDemand on every channel. Thanks for suggestions.


then wait 24 hours


----------



## Shaddow (Aug 26, 2008)

I am having this same problem. The hr24 on the same deca network works. The hr34 thinks it's on the internet. I can ping it on the LAN. Just get the directv logo on the channels I've looked at


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shaddow said:


> I am having this same problem. The hr24 on the same deca network works. The hr34 thinks it's on the internet. I can ping it on the LAN. Just get the directv logo on the channels I've looked at
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Have you waited 24 hours since initial connection?


----------



## Shaddow (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea it always worked in the past. I just noticed in the last week. I don't do on demand much. I reset guide data tonight and I'll see after 24 hours if it's better. But judging by the threads I have found I doubt it will be 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Shaddow (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok that seemed to fix it for me. Glad I found this thread. It also cleared up a weird 5 sec pause issue I was seeing. Guess I should clear guide data more often



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------

